# MK3 Cluster Swap in a CE2 MK2 car... Official Post.. Please help!



## AllCityDubs (Jan 5, 2004)

I have searched up and down the vortex and I cant find any good answers to this question and I am sure it comes up ALOT... So I would like to get to the bottom of it... Are these the 2 wires that need to be jumped?? Also should I pull them out and jump them with a new wire or cut and splice them?! Please someone who has done this chime in... I am desperate for a answer. I dont want to hack up the fuse box wiring if I dont have to...


----------



## AllCityDubs (Jan 5, 2004)

Also when I plug in the cluster connector the mileage and time show up... When I turn the key over the time and mileage dissapears, a buzzer starts buzzing and the passenger turn signal arrow lights up... If I turn the signal or emergency flashers on the buzzer stops but the mileage and time does not reappear... Very wierd.. Is this because I didnt jump the wires yet?!


----------



## AllCityDubs (Jan 5, 2004)

Items Needed for the swap:
MK3 Cluster
ABA Speedometer Sensor for the tranny
CE2 Fusebox + Wiring
Please add in all information on how to make this work...


----------



## AllCityDubs (Jan 5, 2004)

bump.... What wire do I have to connect to the black single wire on the D fuse block?! I heard I have to Jump E2 to D8 aswell as connect the black single wire to switched power... Is this true? And how do I "jump" E2 to D8??????
Cut and make a 3 way wire and run one end of E2 to D8...
Cut and just join E2 to D8 and leave the other end of the wires hanging?! 
Please shed some light on this... I have been without my mk2 for 5 weeks...


----------



## AllCityDubs (Jan 5, 2004)

Okay I have been informed my picture is way off...







As soon as I figure this out I will be sure to post a official how to with a pictorial so people wont have to go through the hell im going through...








So if anyone else can add something so I can make sure I get this done right that would be outstanding!


----------



## Dubluva (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: MK3 Cluster Swap in a CE2 MK2 car... Official Post.. Please help! (JediMindTricks)*

You're picture isn't WAy off. You got the right plugs, but the wrong pin position (in the picture). 
On the "D" plug, starting with the space on the bottom right, and counting alternately from side to side, pin D8 would be 4th hole up on the left where the black wire currently is. E2 would be the second space up that is empty. Run a jumper wire between these two places. I don't think it would matter if you jump between the wires, or the plugs themselves. As long as there is a solid connection. 
I can't help you with the black wire, i still haven't figured out what to do with mine.


----------



## general problem (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (JediMindTricks)*

Bump'ing this up cause I'd like to get the MK3 cluster to work with my swap. My donor was a 97 GLS and the recipient is a 92 GL.

_Quote, originally posted by *JediMindTricks* »_As soon as I figure this out I will be sure to post a official how to with a pictorial so people wont have to go through the hell im going through...











did you ever figure it out, or make 'an official how to'? Any help is appreciated as I'd like to get the MK3 cluster working so I dont have to deal with supposed rev limiter when you dont have the VSS hooked up. right now im just rocking the MK2 cluster with no speedo (cable is unplugged so I can run the VSS for the ABA management).
Thanks


----------



## AllCityDubs (Jan 5, 2004)

Unfortunately not...







I have the MK2 cluster installed... I hard wired the tach and did the MAF thingy on the back of the cluster to remove the rev limiter... I have no speedo either because I ripped the speedo cable out aswell!!


----------



## general problem (Nov 19, 2004)

Where did you get the MFA part? I'm trying to figure out which cars I can get it from. Thanks


----------



## 97glx (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: (general problem)*

Does this jumper need to happen if you have an aba engine harness, and the complete harness and dash assm from a mk3 jetta? I wouldnt think so


----------



## mk2tank (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: (97glx)*

I got the mk3 cluster to work completely fine in my mk2 xflow..
I jumped D8 to E2, but both the spots were empty, and it gave power right away to the cluster.
I then had to buy the electronic speed sensor for a mk3..plugged that in and my speedo worked fine.
Then to get my blinkers to blink on the inside, I cut the black w/ white/ black w/ green wires that attach to the cluster wiring itself and wired it into the same color (A1/A2) on the fusebox


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: (mk2tank)*

when u say jump do u mena run a wire to both spots?


----------



## AllCityDubs (Jan 5, 2004)

yeah, pull 2 of the pins out of a connector on your old harness, leave 2 inches of wire and solder the 2 wires together... push the pins into the holes at D8 and E2... done deal


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: (JediMindTricks)*

so i just cut the factory wires? r they labled? color?


----------



## blue8v (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: (eurosportgti)*

here's the pin-out from my bentley for the mk2 plug for 90-92.
http://img.photobucket.com/alb...1.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/alb...2.jpg
anyone have a mk3 bentley that they could scan the pin out of the cluster plug?
EDIT: my host site scales the pics down so they're too small now


_Modified by blue8v at 11:23 PM 10-9-2005_


----------



## vr6dub (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (blue8v)*

bump for some good info because im going to be doing this really soon....


----------



## MartasekSvK (Jan 13, 2020)

Hello guys.. i am reading all of this now and i am trying to just plug mk3 cluster in stock mk2 my mk2 have 1.6TD SB 59kw engine and those cluster from mk3 is from 1.9tdi 66kw.. i was trying to jump D8 to E2 but nothing will happend.. if i plug them on mk2 wiring water overheat light is always on even with key out.. after turning the key buzzer goes on, right turn signal is on (which i know i have to cut some wires for that) but nothing else happend.. oddometer and clock off, fuel gauge and water temp off and rev counter off as well.. but glow icon, battery icon, high beam icon and oil temp is working as on mk2 gauge.. and then i tryed mk3 tdi harness.. well water overheat icon is always on and that’s pretty much it 😅 nothing else happend other then underglow which works on mk2 harness too... can somebody help me what to do next? I am thinking of using mk3 1.9TD / GTD cluster if that help. Thanks a lot guys 😊


----------



## MartasekSvK (Jan 13, 2020)

And i got a engine harness from that mk3 tdi so i am thinking about swaping fuse boxes.. but i am in worry about my engine not working propertly :/


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

All of the info you need is here -> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3078876-The-unofficial-Cluster-Swap-thread

Just think of the 1990 G60 as a Mk2 and the 91+ Corrados as a Mk3.


----------

